
This is not a 3D drawing, it's a restaurant in Korea - OJFord
https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1186458041975066624
======
jml7c5
Any videos of the restaurant with people in it? I'm curious how it would
"feel" with a room full of colorful people.

EDIT: I should have taken time to search before asking! Here's one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAmL5LgmkE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fAmL5LgmkE)

------
tabtab
"I'll have one Escher stake, and one stake-Escher."

------
pvaldes
Nice concept, but they would need an extra care for cleaning it. Any stain or
burn will be noticeable and ruin the effect.

------
barrowclift
Neat, but in my opinion this kind of content doesn't really belong here. From
the Guidelines:

> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
> more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
> answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

~~~
magic_beans
This gratifies my intellectual curiosity.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
ditto

